# Influenza vaccine CPT



## soprano (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello~ I'm looking for a CPT for influenza virus vaccine CPT. We are using Fluzone by Sanofi Pasteur. Administration is IM and this vaccine does have preservatives in it. I thought that this should be 90658 but I recevied a denial from the carrier saying the NDC does not match. I've checked the NDC several times to make sure that we submitted it correctly. I would appreciate any feedback if I'm coding incorrectly. 

I originally posted this in the General forum and someone replied back that the code should be Q2038. My question is - is this code for Medicare only or for commercial carriers also?


----------



## larcwing (Nov 16, 2012)

Q2038 is Medicare's translation of 90658 only.

What we have in Our clinic-
90654 Intrgermal Pres Free
90655 Pres Free IM 6-36mo Age
90656 Pres Free IM 3+yrs
90658 NON Pres Free IM 3+yrs

Q2038 is Medicare only as of Jan 1 2011. 

Hope That Helps


----------



## soprano (Nov 16, 2012)

It does. Thank you so much!!


----------



## blessinguzor100@yahoo.com (Nov 16, 2012)

*Reply to Flu shot coding. *(payment denial)*

2012 FLU vacine is FLUVIRIN by Novartis  and has been effective since April 2012. the cpt code is 90654 For Medicare IM Fluvirin use Q2038 and Cpt code 90654. I hope this helps.


----------

